# i think i may have a s medinai(sp?)



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

a few weeks ago, i bought this fish that caught my eye at my LFS. it was listed as a black piranha, but comparing it to other pictures on the board, it doesnt seem to be a rhom.
then i saw a picture of mr hannibals medinai. it looks just like my fish. i looked very closely at the details. my fish has a faded black humeral spot, its tail fin has black on the tip, it has a red belly, and the anal fin is yellow faded into red.

does this seem to fit the discription? idont have a camera now, but i am DEFINATELY picking one up this week and will have pics by next weekend.
btw. this fish is 6-7 inches, so its not really a juvi.


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

frank if you see this, could you give me some key things to look for/ or other possibilities as to what it is? as soon as i get a camera ill post pics


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Pictures always help than a written description.







Look forward to seeing them. Be sure you read the "pinned" topic in this forum for taking photos.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

what is it's eye colour?


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

its not blood red like most rhoms. its black but at certain angles it it bright red. its weird. but if i had to pick a color, id say black. hopefully by weds ill havfe my camera ill i post pics.


----------



## Chouin (Jun 8, 2003)

SpiloCf?


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

if im not mistaken, the medinai is a type of spilo cf


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> redbellyjx Posted on Apr 27 2004, 04:17 AM
> if im not mistaken, the medinai is a type of spilo cf


It is indeed a member of spilopleura complex. But don't confuse this fish for the other one commonly called SpiloCF (aka S. altispinis or S. sanchezi, more info in this forum - do a search).


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

ok, sorry i took so long, but i got pictures thanks to Timmy!
after seeing some other pictures of fish, i decided this may be a rhom after all, and i need to learn some traits to identify the different serrasalmus species








anyways, frank, could you verify what this is based on this picture? its the best one i have that shows its true colors.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

S. rhombeus. Visit OPEFE website, I have some photos of rhombeus complex group in there.


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

hastatus said:


> S. rhombeus. Visit OPEFE website, I have some photos of rhombeus complex group in there.


 cool, so it is a rhom. thanks a bunch and sorry for the huge pic, i havent mastered the re sizing thing yet.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

redbellyjx said:


> hastatus said:
> 
> 
> > S. rhombeus. Visit OPEFE website, I have some photos of rhombeus complex group in there.
> ...


 http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...showtopic=19285


----------

